# First cheese in MES 30



## thehoz (Dec 13, 2014)

Here is my first shot at smoking cheese in my MES 30...AND the first time I used my AMNPS.  

It was 32 degrees most of the day here in the Pittsburgh, PA area and windy.  First, I boiled 2 doz eggs....didn't peel so well.  I put in a chunk of Wisconsin cheddar, Longhorn, mild cheddar from a large supermarket, mozzarella from the same place, and from a discount food store I tried colby, mozzarella and pepper jack.  I put in a large bag of string cheese and a chunk of chipotle cheddar that's been sitting in the fridge untouched for some time.

I filled 1 row of the AMNPS with the pellets that came with it (preseasoned the AMNPS per instructions).

I took the eggs out after 45 minutes and left the cheese in for about 3 hours.  The internal temp of the MES kept inching up toward 90 after about 1.5 - 2 hours, so I would open the door about every 20 minutes to drop it back into the 70s. The eggs are tasty, the string cheese is fantastic.  The rest of it is packed in the fridge for a while.  













2014-12-13 15.25.57.jpg



__ thehoz
__ Dec 13, 2014


















2014-12-13 18.35.22.jpg



__ thehoz
__ Dec 13, 2014


















2014-12-13 18.35.28.jpg



__ thehoz
__ Dec 13, 2014


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice smoke ! you have some tasty treats there !!!!


----------



## gary s (Dec 14, 2014)

You do know you have to send out samples !

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks very tasty! I can't believe the AMNPS was putting out that much heat. After a little nap it will be much better.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## driedstick (Dec 23, 2014)

Dang it that looks good very nice job. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## rpmrn (Dec 30, 2014)

Awesome looking stuff. I cant get enough smoked egg salad.


----------



## wade (Dec 30, 2014)

Great looking cheese. I have never tried smoked eggs - Something to give a go next time


----------



## joey805 (Dec 31, 2014)

Looks great! I'm smoking cheese for the first time this weekend as well on my MES 30 and AMNPS.

Can't wait!


----------



## thehoz (Dec 31, 2014)

Definately worth it. My cheese is still resting/aging in the fridge, but I did some string cheese that I started eating a day or 2 after.  Everyone  loves the smoked string cheese and I  did another batch since.


----------



## joey805 (Dec 31, 2014)

What flavor pellets did you use? Pitmasters choice come with it? And what's involved in seasoning the AMNPS? Mine arrives on Saturday.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 1, 2015)

Joey805 said:


> What flavor pellets did you use? Pitmasters choice come with it? And what's involved in seasoning the AMNPS? Mine arrives on Saturday.


Joey, I believe there should be instructions with the amps when it arrives

good luck

DS


----------



## thehoz (Jan 1, 2015)

Joey805 said:


> What flavor pellets did you use? Pitmasters choice come with it? And what's involved in seasoning the AMNPS? Mine arrives on Saturday.


I used whichever pellets came with it. Hickory I  think. I emptied it out, heated the empty AMNPS in the smoker at 275 or 30 mins. Then I filed up only 1 row of the AMNPS. I just used it yesterday and filed it with hickory and apple and it burned 11 hours on my pork butt. Nice.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes, there are typically instructions with the AMNPS and AMNTS.  I typically use apple or cherry when I do cheese.  If you have a propane torch out in your shop, you can simply give your AMNPS a quick once over with the flame from the torch.  It will quickly burn off any remaining contaminants.


----------



## kennyp1114 (Jan 15, 2015)

thehoz said:


> Here is my first shot at smoking cheese in my MES 30...AND the first time I used my AMNPS.
> 
> It was 32 degrees most of the day here in the Pittsburgh, PA area and windy.  First, I boiled 2 doz eggs....didn't peel so well.  I put in a chunk of Wisconsin cheddar, Longhorn, mild cheddar from a large supermarket, mozzarella from the same place, and from a discount food store I tried colby, mozzarella and pepper jack.  I put in a large bag of string cheese and a chunk of chipotle cheddar that's been sitting in the fridge untouched for some time.
> 
> ...


Using my amnps in mes 30" smoker for the first time. I purchased a cheap Wagner heat gun and the pellets fired right up. I'm smoking cheese and the amnps it's doing awesome, best of all i don't have to purchase any fuel for a torch. First time on smoking cheese and thanks to Todd i can now coldsmoke.


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 15, 2015)

looks great!!!

what got me/my attention was the eggs at 45minutes? is that the thought at 225 degrees or does anyone know the wiggle room here? do not want to dry out the eggs or over cook them.

thanks for the help/clarification in advance.

Tom


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> looks great!!!
> 
> what got me/my attention was the eggs at 45minutes? is that the thought at 225 degrees or does anyone know the wiggle room here? do not want to dry out the eggs or over cook them.
> 
> ...


Tom he hard boiled them from what I read, 225* your cheese would be a big mess in your smoker


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2015)

thehoz That looks great nice even color, what does it look like now that it is aged?


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 15, 2015)

tropics said:


> Tom he hard boiled them from what I read, 225* your cheese would be a big mess in your smoker


Tropics,

sorry for the misunderstanding. I understand they went in at hard boiled. I was curios of the smoke temp and time if that was exact or arbitrary? my thoughts were not to combine cheese in this mix (I have been doing cheese over 15 years) you are the greatest to pick that up 9again thanks), it made me remember the picture posted years ago here of the cheddar that was melted from the top rack dripping thru all the racks to the bottom (think Niagara Falls or lately the Sammamish river here). the egg question was more intended to find if more is less (smoke) or just the other... less is better. of course always based on taste/preference.

tom


----------



## gary s (Jan 17, 2015)

Man that cheese looks great

Gary


----------



## kennyp1114 (Jan 18, 2015)

I smoked some of the cheese stuffed bacon wrapped jalapenos in Jeff's book and they were beyond amazing!!! I've never had anything that good. Thanks Jeff!!


----------



## waterdogscbr (Jan 22, 2015)

Try Philadelphia cream cheese. 
Really good especially on an onion bagel!


----------



## thehoz (Jan 22, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> looks great!!!
> 
> what got me/my attention was the eggs at 45minutes? is that the thought at 225 degrees or does anyone know the wiggle room here? do not want to dry out the eggs or over cook them.
> 
> ...


Sorry I am just seeing this now.  The eggs were hardboiled, as someone mentioned, before hitting the smoker.  I think 45 minutes was too short.  I will go 2 - 3 hours next time.  Cold smoke for both the eggs and cheese.  I was struggling to keep the temp below 90 on these.  Now that it's in the low 30's much of the time, I am planning on doing more cheese and eggs soon.


----------



## gary s (Jan 22, 2015)

Man that cheese looks great

Gary


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 22, 2015)

thanks for the update,

let us know out here,

as i understand it you think smoking the eggs longer is better, and  if so how much longer? in your opinion

tom


----------



## thehoz (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't know for sure.  I will try 2 hours next time and see what happens.  I'll probably use hickory and apple since that's what I have and there will be cheese in there too.  I REALLY love the cheese sticks and so does my son.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 22, 2015)

Looks like good eats' and fun to me.

Good job.

Tom


----------

